# ferrets can you keep two boys together ?



## amyloveys

can you keep two boy ferrets together are they the same as any other creature?
im getting two ferrets in six weeks and have the choice of the litter but the females worry me because of the injections to bring them out of season etc but i dont want one as i know they need company!!


----------



## xxpaintxx

yes this should be fine 
i had 2 boys together, no probs, then later added 2 girls and still had no probs
but think of them like people
one little boy can make a scene of himself, but to boys on the loose and you cant turn your back on em for a second! lol


----------



## amyloveys

lol ! its going to be hard work isnt it? what are they like to keep ?


----------



## amyloveys

ive also read they need to be vaccinated and neutered , where can i get this done and how much?


----------



## DRD

they are great to keep bundles of fun!

they can be smelly but as long as they are kept clean then this shouldnt be a problem if they are cleaned twice a day.


Vaccination wise only canine distemper if you are thinking of walking it on the leash! i asked about other injections and they said thats it.

i would consider getting them neuterd as they seem to be more *aggressive* in my experiance and i take it your not going to be breeding them. if they werent neuterd then they would get fustraited the same as a dog in all honesty and will try to mate anything!

Call your local vet and they should be able to do this for you if not they should be able to point you in the right direction


----------



## amyloveys

thanks !

how much roughly is the vaccination and the neutering ?


----------



## DRD

im not to sure to be honest,

i got mine done about 3 years ago.

plus different vets charge different prices


----------



## amyloveys

yeah that makes sense! what does everybody feed theirs as i have seen so many raw vs commercial arguments!


----------



## CKM

amyloveys said:


> can you keep two boy ferrets together are they the same as any other creature?
> im getting two ferrets in six weeks and have the choice of the litter but the females worry me because of the injections to bring them out of season etc but i dont want one as i know they need company!!


Yes, two boys can live together, but you will have to get them both castrated... otherwise during breeding season they will fight!

Jills will need to be mated with a vasectomised ferret, or jill jabbed to keep her out of season - Ideally spayed.



amyloveys said:


> ive also read they need to be vaccinated and neutered , where can i get this done and how much?


Yes you can get them vaccinated against distemper. It's a personal choice, discuss it with your vet and see what they say... alot of vets wont even do it because some Ferrets have been known to have a bad reaction to it. So if you do get your Ferrets Vaccinated, wait at the vets for at least 30 minutes afterwards to be safe.

Distemper is airborne anyway... so they don't really even have to go outside to catch it...

I'd suggest getting them castrated after 6 months old.


----------



## pinktoe

As above post, if you have two hobs together they will fight when in season.
Google vets where you live, call around and ask.
I got my hob done for 37pound (no pound sign on keyboard) but it has gone up to 40pound and Jills are around 48.
You just have to call around and ask the vets and gather as much info as you can after that take it from there.


----------



## amyloveys

thanks i think id like a girl and a boy really ! will have to make some phone calls . would you say insurance is needed for vets bills ? i hear they cost quite a bit in old age?


----------



## CKM

I have actually only found one company that will insure Ferrets... which is http://www.exoticdirect.co.uk

And to insure two Ferrets it will cost you around £160... with an excess of £45. Cover is only available from 8 weeks until 5 years old.

Personally, I would recommend just putting money away into a bank account/savings account for any future vet treatment.

It's upto you... I don't know how good that company are. They might be great, they might be a nightmare.

Personally, I have now decided against insuring mine. Unless I am able to find more companies to compare with...


----------



## amyloveys

yeah that makes sense as i have money put away for the reptiles incase they need treatment so could just put more by!!


----------



## Kylie

If you keep ferrets together no matter what the sex you need to get them all neutered at 6 months of age as they will either fight to the death (2 boys) or make babies(boy and girl) Girls will die if not spayed or jill jabbed, mated with a vasectomised hob or mated to produce babies.

Vaccination wise i do not agree with vaccinating against distemper in ferrets as the vet will use the dog dose and it is not 100% proven in ferrets and can cause problems in later life or straight after the jab


----------



## clair74

I have a 1 year old neutered male and have just bought a baby ferret male who will be castrated but is living with the neutered boy until he is old enough to be done.They got along fine and started with playtimes together and now are happy in the same cage.
It cost me £49 to get my boy castrated and that was the cheapest.It is worth ringing around as I did and the prices madly ranged from £49 to £76.
How do they warrant that difference in the same area.


----------



## hollyndom

*2 males*

hi I'm getting two unneutered male kits was wondering if they will be ok in the same cage together until they are old enough to be neutered? or do they have to be kept separate until they have been done??
any help would be good thanks!


----------



## Rum_Kitty

That will be fine, just make sure you get them done by six months, or you will be able to tell when they are ready for neutering...they might start squabbling and smell a lot stronger. Unneutered male ferret pongs! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

You guys are bloody lucky I was £80 each for my four jills for spaying.


----------



## amyloveys

right so two boys as long as they are done are ok together ?


----------



## Fuzzball

Yes they will be fine together, but would need neutering around December/January time before they come into season as 9 times out of 10 2 hobs will still try and mate each other, they drag each other around by the necks.


----------



## fuzzielady

If you are getting them neutered there is no reason why you couldn't get a hob and jill, if that was what you wanted. Just be aware that although they "should" come into season the next breeding season after they are born. If you keep them indoors or in shed etc with artificial light they are likely to come into season early ie near the end of this year. You can avoid this by not using extra lighting though.


----------

